# Rise of the Underfolk



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

All (except Skrits Rotfang); As you all advance across the chasm the column of Skaven pushes ahead, at least thee-hundred Skaven are on the move to the north. The killers from Clan Eshin have gone on ahead to secure the way and make sure that it is safe for dreaded-feared mighty-powerful Grey Seer Krastik Skartail, who is just above the rear of the column. None of you know what this mission is about, but you do know that you must protect the Grey Seer above all else, otherwise the great-great Council of 13 and the supreme Lords of Decay will feed you to the alligator-rats. Whatever the mission is though you know what yours is and that will currently have to do, at least until you can work-out more of the details.

You have all been travelling with each other for several weeks now, and they have been hard weeks. Originally three-hundred and fifty Skaven left with you and now a fifty of those are dead from exhaustion, though their bodies have been put to good use, the Grey Seer does not allow rest-breaks unless he deigns-allows to let you all stop moving, while he himself rides on his rat-ogre's back and is well-rested. The first of the lost Skaven burrows is close by though, so close that the scout-killers from Clan Eshin should be upon it soon.

[This is where we begin. It has been at least three weeks in transit through the underground tunnels that lead north to the abandoned-burrows. Grey Seer Krastik has been working you to death, allowing only a few breaks every few days while he himself has no need of them and can easily sleep on his steed's shoulders, a few have even seen him doing it. Keep moving ahead, perhaps speculate about the mission, or curse the Grey Seer in your head, just be careful not to do the latter out loud or it will be the second-last thing you ever do.]


Skrits Rotfang; You leap over the rock ledge and land on the other side with consummate ease. Your Gutter Runners follow quickly as you scout the pass ahead, the Skaven column is lagging behind you, far enough that any enemy will be very long-long dead-killed once you find and deal with them. You can see the dimmed lights ahead, likely docking lights for the river that runs through the chasm and into the approaching burrow-town. Your not sure what could be in there, the extra orders that the Nightlord Sneek himself gave you did not specify what you may encounter, only a brief addendum to what the Council of 13 has decided upon.

You don't know what the Grey Seer is going to collect, or what it looks like or what it does. But you do know that the Nightlord wants Krastik dead, or at the very least wants him to never return to Skavenblight. Your extra orders were very clear, the Grey Seer must collect the artefact he has been sent to retrieve, only he knows what it is, but once he has it and has stored it safely, his protection from Eshin is gone and you are free to exercise whatever means you deem necessary to end his miserable-offensive existence. But until then you must keep him safe.

A Gutter Runner approaches you, chittering in the dark. 'Assassin-master. Dread-terrible Grey Seer Krastik demands you come to him quick-fast, now-now. He desires to know our progress'

[The Grey Seer, damn his hide!, has ordered that you and your killers, his own words, go ahead to make sure the way is safe and to get rid of any obstructions. You know that this means any threat along the way will diminish your numbers and protect the Grey Seer. And now this Gutter Runner is relaying orders to you, feel free to take your rage out on him, however the Grey Seer doesn't know how far you have gone so you can take a few moments in returning to that worm. But as much as you may want to you can't hurt him until whatever he is looking for has been collected.]


Malk Tar, Vrolg; As the column marches on the groups of Clanrats and Stormvermin are leading the way, mainly because your numbers are the highest and the Grey Seer wants plenty of bodies between him and whatever could be ahead, and since your Stormvermin and Warlock-Engineers are the most numerous here, then you two are the perfect choice for it.

Vrolg as the chief-leader of the Stormvermin in the group you are at the very front of the column, around eighty armoured killers following your leadership. The Grey Seer has ordered that you are to keep alert for any possible threat, aside from whatever has caused the burrow-dens to drop out of speech-talk there are Goblin clans living around this area, and Krastik made it clear that if he suffers a single wound due to negligence, then you will suffer a lost limb. And while the Grey Seer may be shorter then you, his rat-ogre is definitely not, and is enough to make you follow his orders.

Malk Tar your Warlock-Engineers follow closely behind you, their Jezzails, Warplock Pistols and Warpfire-throwers all armed and ready. Krastik ordered you be at the front of the column with the Stormvermin as your big-guns will keep any enemy at bay. You know you must put up with him for now, your own orders circumvent his, before you left you were called by Ikit Claw, second only to mighty Warlock-Lord Morskittar, and were given your own orders. In one of these lost burrow-dens several Clan Skryre engineers had been working on a brand new type of weapon, apparantely a mix of a Jezzail and a Warpfire thrower, such a discovery will greatly benefit the Clan, provided others don't get at it first. The Grey Seer cannot know of this, otherwise he will take it for himself, as such you are to perform this task secretly.

[Both of you are at the head of the column, your forces behind you marching and in turn keeping you somewhat safe. The Grey Seer wants you up here ostensibly for protection, though its obvious he wants you to be here so that if enemies do attack you are the first to die and he can react in safety. Since both of you are forced to work together focus a bit on how your doing that, speculate about the mission or gripe about the Grey Seer, quietly. And Malk Tar, you do not know which of the burrow-dens is holding the prototype Flame-Jezzail, therefore you must search them all, but surreptitiously.]


Vistakk Fleshchanger; As the column moves ahead you are in the centre, and are given a wide berth. Though you know its not because of your presence, but rather the large rat-wolf pack that surrounds you. The other Skaven are afraid of them, and anyone who dies in the trip is fed to them on the Grey Seer's own orders it is rightly so. Your rat-wolves are being used to scent out the area, in case that arrogant stain Vrolg misses something, their scent is superior even to Skaven senses but so far they have sensed nothing. And to make things more annoying the Grey Seer's pretentious apprentice has been sent up here, you aren't sure why at first, but his constant droning about the Horned Rat might be the reason. At least he isn't approaching you, the rat-wolves have many-much benefits.

A Skaven Clanrat approaches you, visibly shaking at the rat-wolves attentions. 'Mighty beast-master, terrible-terrible Grey Seer demands to know if rat-wolves have see-scented anything?'

[Your position in the centre of the column is both important and somewhat relieving, it means that the Grey Seer doesn't consider you expendable, yet, and that your rat-wolves are earning your keep. For now you have to keep them smell-seeing for any enemies, you know that Goblins live around this area and there may be something lurking in the burrow-den ahead. Speculate about the mission, keep your rat-wolves in line or if you can stand it interact with the apprentice, or take out any rage you have on this annoying Clanrat.]


Skratak Gnawshqueek; As the column advances you are in the centre with the Moulder beast-tamer. The Grey Seer sent you up here because, in his own words, he is much-very sick of see-scenting your face. Krastik ordered you to keep an eye on the beast-tamer's rat-wolves, in case they see-smell anything and the Moulder-rat decides to keep it to himself, though the predator-scent of the rat-wolves keeps you at a distance you are close enough to know if they sense anything approaching. Meanwhile you are to stay in the centre of the column and continue onwards, Krastik has kept you at arms length for this entire trip, clearly he knows that you are not to be underestimated, and that you might be a threat. You don't know the details of this mission but you know more then the rest, there is an ancient Skaven artefact somewhere in one of the lost burrow-dens and the Council of 13 want it back. Krastik is to retrieve it, however they may be so glad upon getting the artefact they will not care who brings it back.

[Since you are in the centre of the column you can now see across the entire chasm as the marching Skaven cross it. The Grey Seer has ordered you here but that doesn't mean you have to like it, because it shows that he is willing to let you die before anything even gets close to him. But he hasn't sent you to the front, meaning he still has a use for you. Make of that what you will. Meanwhile speculate on the mission, converse with the monster-maker, or perhaps preach on the Horned Rat's glory to this lesser Clanrat scum.]


[Sorry for the lateness of this, I have been unwell these last few days and unable to focus on my RPs. But im back now and the RP has begun. Have fun and enjoy.]


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Scouring his surroundings Skrits looked everywhere, every shadow could be a threat. The drops of water could be heard around. The river was quiet, nearly no sound coming out of it. The only footsteps around him were the silent touch of skaven feet against the stony ground. He was annoyed, the gutter runners did to much, even a dumb ork could hear them, at least thats what he felt. Skrits leaped over a rock with ease, his tail sliding against the stone. The surroundings were nice and dank and the smell of the old and the rot could be felt. Skrits stopped for a moment and looked at the river, following its path he saw that the river led into one of the burrow-towns, the lights from the town were dimmed but still could be seen rather easily. "Why is everybody moving so slow-slow.", he thought referring in his mind to the rest of the expedition.

At the sight of the burrow-town Skrits reminded himself of Nightlord Sneek's orders. Sneek did not tell-say what they were looking for he only relayed the order that Krastik must find the artifact and store him at all cost, once the artifact is safe Skrits must eliminate Krastik or at least making him unable to return to Skavenblight. For a while Skrits and his gutter runners continued forward moving in a rather quick pace. Personally Skrits did not like so many runners around him, it was the usual skaven paranoia which always kicked in where he was among others. He always has the feeling that one of the runners will try and kill him to take his position, and Skrits would like to stay alive. After a while a gutter runner approached, _"Assassin-master. Dread-terrible Grey Seer Krastik demands you come to him quick-fast, now-now. He desires to know our progress"_, he said. Skrits really wanted to smack the runner in his long, snouted, hairy face but decided not to. _"Go-go, back in line now-now."_, Skrits said. Telling his runner to cover-hide in this area and wait, Skrits took his leave.

Back through all this caves Skrits moved quickly, he hated when things got slow and Krastik only slowed them down, thus he hated Krastik. Skrits went to the main force. He sneaked in through the shadows and through the lines of troops, somehow unnoticed, was it his quick-fast wits or just luck he managed to get to Dread-terrible Grey Seer Krastik. He looked at the seer for a while before approaching him, _Dread-terrible Grey Seer Krastik, I came back quick-fast as you ordered now-now. You wanted to know the progress of our scouring. We have nothing to report yet, no movement, no enemies, but who knows what lurks-hides in dark, you just stopped us from looking their. Dread-terrible Grey Seer Krastik what is it that you are looking for, is it in one of the burrow-towns?"_, said Skrits while bowing before the grey seer, he did not want to look defiant so he treated Krastik with respect, even a bit to much respect.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Twitching back and forth Skratak Gnawshqueek's tail makes the occasional thud in mud, or splash in a puddle. Deeply he thinks, "Grey Seer Krastik has been keeping me at an arm and tails length away from him... it is because he is old and weak. He knows I am ready to kill kill him if i can just get him alone. I must work on getting him away from his rat ogre. Maybe the plague priest knows a poison that works good on the rat ogres. Though I should wait till we have the artifact in sight. I am not dumb enough to let him actually have it though. He might be able to use it to kill me."

Just then he notices a rat-wolf getting to close for a sniff. "HISSS!" Skratak's hiss almost has a echo, and several rats look to see. With a poke on the nose with his staff he is able to put some space between himself and the rat-wolves. "Vistakk, get your beast under control, or I will burn burn you with my spark-fire.

After a few minutes of walking, and with no one else to talk to, he begins again, "Do you know much of the diet of rat orge's? Your beasts look fine and very viscous. They look to you with passion, it reminds me of how i feel about the Great Horned Rat. You should listen to me Vistakk, the horned rat speak-whispers to me directly. He tells me of all that is hidden..." and drones on for fifteen to twenty minutes.

Looking back occasionally to see the grey seer. He resumes his plotting, preoccupied in thought, he doesn't have time to notice much of the tunnels they are traveling in.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

Vrolg lead on, taking step by step. They were going at this pace for weeks now and he was starting to feel a slight burning ache in his hind legs. Following him were some of the best warriors clan Rictus had to offer. Their armor and weapons bouncing a bit with every step they took, creating enough noise that Vrolg feared they could hear them up to Skavenblight. But that shouldn’t be a problem. That Assassin and his followers should have cleared the oncoming road before Vrolg even put foot there. But then again, you couldn’t always trust an Eshin to do the job properly. Despicable, vile and lowsome. Never trust an Eshin. He put his mind back on track, he knew his warriors could hold the pace, it were those lower rats that couldn’t. He was a bit disappointed that the rat-wolfs had gotten there first, his stomach ached for some fresh meat. He could have battered his way to the dead Skaven, but he could ill-afford to get the wrath of the seer or the beastmaster on his shoulder, atleast for now. 

He glanced sidewards to the strange engineer named Malk Tar that followed close by. He knew they were both considered expandable in the eyes of Krastik. Vrolg didn’t like being called many things, and expandable was one of them. That thrice-cursed Krastik, he would show him what he and his kin were made off. Clan Rictus bred the best of the best, and maybe, very maybe, one day the seer would be considered expandable. And Vrolg wouldn’t hesitate to make the word clear to him. If it wasn’t for that rat ogre of him, he would have had his way already. Even if he was a chosen of the mighty Horned Rat, Vrolg knew he was too. And he knew all too well that sometimes being a chosen meant you had to die to make a chosen more chosen….in a way. Ofcourse, he would be the hand on the other end of the sword. But now there were more important matters to think off. He tried to think about how he should ally himself with the engineer. Though he despised their cowardice and their way of killing from a distance. Yet he had seen the power of their weapons and should they find themselves ambushed, something he thought had a very big chance with those shadowwalkers ahead, he rather not have a projectile in the back. 

A bit behind him, he suddenly heard a high pitched squeal followed by muttering going louder and louder. Vrolg turned around to see a stormvermin growling at a clanrat carrying a long rifle on its back. He immediately stomped off towards them and pulled the Stormverming away, giving a push against the clanrat. _“There will be no-no fighting in my ranks! Get back-back to the lines and keep your snouts shut-closed!”_ he said in a low, threatening voice. For a moment the stormvermin looked into his eyes in a defiant way. Vrolg gave him a shove and glared back, his cold stare uneased the stormvermin and he quickly backed away. Without giving any of them another glance, he set off once again to the head of the column, giving a quick, curious look at Malk Tar, wondering how’d he react. Other stormvermin were getting out of his way and avoiding eye contact. Vrolg knew there were more than enough of them that would like to take his place but didn’t dare. No matter how or who, he knew he’d make sure that defiant one would find himself in the front ranks quickly, and if he got carried away and garnered to much glory, well… it’s sometimes hard to really see who’s a friend or an opponent in combat. With that in mind he placed his left paw on the hilt of his blade.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

_"Cursed flea-brained tick!"_ Vistakk cursed in his head at the grey seer. Trodding through the mud and water, Vistakk hated his surroundings. At least he was in a safe, definsible position in the center of the horde.

Walking with his rat-wolves arrayed around him, Vistakk appreciated his position. "At least Krastik is not foolish-dumb enough to risk my talents or beasts." Vistakk muttered to himself. It wouldn't be that bad of a position, Vistakk thought, if that cursed seer hadn't sent his apprentice to watch him. 

Watching the apprentice trudge though the filth, Vistakk almost laughed as one of his rat-wolves moved close to the apprentice, startling him. Any amusement died in his throat as the apprentice bashed the rat-wolf on the snout and moved close to him.

"Vistakk, get your beast under control, or I will burn burn you with my spark-fire." Skratak hissed.

Vistakk had to surpress the urge to smile. Now was not the time to challange the apprentice. Unwinding his whip, Vistakk drew back and whipped the offending rat-wolf across its back, drawing a long stream of blood. Snarling, the rat-wolf loped off to its kin and licked its wounds.

Curling his whip up and reattaching it to his belt, Vistakk walked in silence next to the grey seer's apprentice until finally, and regrettably, the apprentice spoke-talked.

"Do you know much of the diet of rat orge's? Your beasts look fine and very viscous. They look to you with passion, it reminds me of how i feel about the Great Horned Rat. You should listen to me Vistakk, the horned rat speak-whispers to me directly. He tells me of all that is hidden..." Skratak spoke, on and on. Vistakk gave up even paying attention to the weak-pathetic wretch the more he went on. Calling for his beasts, Vistakk was relieved as the apprentice tried to subtly move further away as the beasts came over to him.

Looking further ahead of him, Vistakk saw the colors of Rictus and Skrye in the front. Moving his gaze through the stormvermin and warlock engineers, Vistakk saw their leaders. That brute Vrolg moving with his warriors, berating and cursing them. Malk Tar twitchingly moving among his techno-magi and their foul contraptions. _Better them than me_ Vistakk thought happily. 

Vistakk knew further ahead of the horde the sneaky-shifty rats of Eshin would be scouting. Vistakk had seen their leader Skrits once and instantly hated him. Vistakk didn't know how they did it, but he had heard that the assassins of Eshin would remove the glands from their assassins and when he had met with the master-assassin, Vistakk couldn't detect the faintest hint of musk from the Skaven.

Bored of the flea-ridden rats, Vistakk glanced behind him at the glorious-strong mound of muscle the grey seer rested upon. The rat-ogre dutily marched through the throng of rats, daring any of them to approach uninvited. Vistakk felt a deep sense of hatred and jealousy for Krastik. How the grey-seer had been able to afford the rat-ogre he did not know, but Vistakk promised that he would create an equal if not more menacing beast once he had returned to Hell Pit.

After a while of walking, a lowly skaven clanrat shakingly approaches Vistakk. 

'Mighty beast-master, terrible-terrible Grey Seer demands to know if rat-wolves have see-scented anything?' the clanrat stutters.

Vistakk savored the look of terror and the scent of his fear-musk coming from the skaven as he looked at the rat-wolves. These were his prized creations. They could smell-detect anything far beyond the capabilities of any skaven. Yet still they had smell-scented nothing. 

Looking at the clanrat, Vistakk smiled, his long fangs spread apart in challange, before drawing his whip once again. With an audible crack, the whip tore a great chunk from the skaven's fur.

"Fat-tongued dung-sniffer! Tell-tell Grey Seer Krastik that the wolves have smell-scented nothing yet. Maybe if they had more meat they might be able to find-detect something quicker." Vistakk squeaked. 

As the clanrat sprayed his musk completely, Vistakk saw his rat-wolves begin edgeing closer to the skaven and snarl. Even in the dim lighting, the skaven blood glinted and shown on their teeth. _Yes-Yes, they will be hungry soon_ Vistakk thought, entertaining the idea of feeding Krastik to them. Vistakk was so caught up in the imaginary demise of the grey-seer that he failed to notice the clanrat dash away, clutching his wound, to the grey seer.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

All; A shrill cry of rage goes up that echoes throughout the cavern, without turning everyone knows what that sound is, it is the Grey Seer and he is angry for some reason that most of you don't realize.

*"Worthless tick-ridden flea-biter!, you dare speak-squeak before mighty-Krastik does so?!"*

As the shout echoes out the convoy stops in horror, many squirt the musk of fear. When the Grey Seer is displeased heads tend to roll, off their bodies. A figure in black, the Clan Eshin killer, is lifted into the air and slammed against a rock wall, he is hurt but will be alright, whether that is a good thing or not depends on perspective. As he throws the killer around in the air using his long staff you all turn to see him, and the sight is enough to make you squeak in terror.

The huge hulking figure that is the Grey Seer's Rat-Ogre, named Aarggh, first catches your see-scent. Gargantuan even by Moulder standards, it is at least as tall as three Skaven standing on each other's shoulders, the Rat-Ogre's arms are so large that it trails them against the ground and walks on all four limbs, its arms are muscled beyond that of the biggest Orc-thing and it wears armour that would not be out of place on a Chaos-beast, but patchwork and covered in spikes. Its thick neck leads into a head covered by an elaborate helmet with two big red shiny-stones where its eyes should be, and sharp metal teeth mixed in with its regular teeth on the broken maw.

On top of the head is a more subtle yet more dangerous figure. Seated on the monster's neck is a robed Skaven, the robes are made from the skin of man-things and a few screaming faces can be seen in it, his belt is covered in tokens and talismans from Skavenblight and other places of magic in the surface-world. His staff is long and carries the symbol of the Horned Rat on its tip, while the rest is carved to resemble the Pillar of Thirteen. His fur is silver but carries small lines of black in the written Queekish all over the visible parts of his body and likely under the skin-robes, apparantely done intentionally with a brander-burner, which makes him look all the more fierce.

*"So whelp-maggot, you wish-want know-find if I desire-demand progress?. I do-do, but you dare speak-squeak my actions?!. Ill flay-kill your hide and your entire burrow-nest, and whatever weak-flesh breeder you spawned from!"*

He is on a tirade against the Eshin assassin, who is still floating in the air. Krastik's staff glows and many lurk closer to see the flaming corpse that will be in the air in a few seconds. But the a bark suddenly silences everyone, one of the Moulder's rat-wolves has see-scented something. Suddenly the entire pack-nest has gone berserk, as a few eyes are drawn to them the Skaven begin see-scenting the area to find anything. A single Clanrat squeaks out before it takes an arrow through the head. Tiny green things begin swarming out from every rock ahead and behind, Goblin-things!.

*"Kill the goblin-things you tick-fleas!"* Krastik screams as his rat-ogre Aarggh takes a few steps forward closer into the centre for protection. The Goblins charge into the Skaven mass, the Stormvermin at the front and the Clanrats at the back while archers shoot their arrows into the furry horde.

[Watch Skrit Rotsfang be punished by Krastik for speaking before the Grey Seer allowed it, and give your opinions about the Grey Seer and his terrifying pet Aarggh, but make sure not to voice them especially not now otherwise you'll be joining the Assassin in the air. Nobody is immune to fear here, your Skaven so you have an instinctive cowardice when it comes to things like this. When the Goblins attack respond in full force, direct your troops to slay the greenskins and survive yourself.]


Skrit Rotsfang; As you attempt to speak you are suddenly lifted into the air by an unseen force, the Grey Seer's magic. He screeches at you for speaking before he allowed you to, and even worse speaking before abasing yourself before him, and he uses it to slam you against a rock wall, you are hurt but nothing is wounded. 

You cannot spurt the fear-musk because of your removed glands but you would if you could. The Rat-ogre is watching you, you can tell even through its helmet. The Grey Seer's staff and eyes begin to glow, your death is impending. Suddenly a rat-wolf barks and the entire pack goes mad, there are enemies nearby that your Gutter Runners missed. The Grey Seer drops you and begins surveying the area, the enemies reveal themselves when a Clanrat is struck through the head by an arrow, greenskinned-goblins.

[Take your punishment by the Grey Seer, nobody talks before he allows it!, you will barely be able to speak but if you want try to let our a curse, though that may not be a wise idea. Once thats done respond to the Goblin ambush, the Grey Seer has forgotten about your infraction so now is a good time to take your anger out on the Goblins.]


Vrolg and Malk Tar; When the Grey Seer screeches you both turn around and see the Assassin being hauled through the air and slammed against the cavern walls, the prospect of being in his place is terrifying enough but now that Krastik is angry he will take it out on everyone, and that is far more terrifying.

As the Goblins attack you both rally your troops, Stormvermin in ordered formations and Warlock Engineers in ranks that quickly disperse. The Stormvermin take the brunt of the charge and are up against huge goblin packs, but they are inferior in every way, they outnumber you but your troops are better armed and faster to respond.

[Watch the Eshin-killer's punishment and give your opinions on Krastik and Aarggh but make sure that you don't say or do anything to draw attention to yourself, it'd be the equivalent of spitting on Warlord Head-Taker's chest-plate in stupid moves. When the Goblins attack respond how you choose, but you are being attacked on the front line of your forces and by arrows in the air.]


Vistakk Fleshchanger; As you watch the Assassin be punished for his hubris, one of your Rat-Wolves starts to bark-squeak. It has see-scented something, in a few moments the entire pack starts to go insane and pull on their chains. You notice that all eyes are on you and your pets for a few moments, then as a Clanrat takes an arrow through its tiny skull and dies all eyes turn to the attackers. Goblins have ambushed the convoy and the Grey Seer demands that you all kill them.

[Watch the assassin's punishment for his mistake, give your opinion on the punishment or the Grey Seer and his giant pet, but make sure not to voice it or risk joining the assassin in mid-air. When the Goblins attack you are in the centre and thus do not feel the brunt of the melee chargers but the arrows are still a threat. You could release your rat-wolves to hunt down the archers or keep them back to protect you, but with the Grey Seer so close he may realize what your doing and let Aarggh feast on your bones. Choose carefully.]


Skratak Gnawshqueek; As the Assassin receives brutal retribution you are wary and know what this means, the Grey Seer is angry and as his apprentice it means you will most likely be the first to suffer horribly. Krastik tends to lash out when he is angry and he has done so towards you in the past, although fortunately this time he isn't as angry as he could be so whatever he does will likely be quick, painful, but quick and not too imaginative, likely just using his magic to hurl whoever annoys him around like a ragdoll, and perhaps an immolation or two.

Suddenly the flesh-monger's rat-wolves begin to squeak like madmen, you know full well what this will mean, the enemy is nearby or perhaps already upon you. At first nothing happens beyond the rabid bark-squeaking but suddenly a Clanrat near you takes an arrow through the head and dies, you squirt the musk of fear. Goblin archers begin raining down arrows on the Skaven column while melee fighters charge the frontline and rearline.

[Watch the black-clad killer's punishment and comment, quietly. You are closer to the Grey Seer then anyone, do you commonly see these things or are they rare, maybe rare because you are often out of the way when they happen. When the Goblins attack you can aid against the archers or the melee fighters, choose carefully.]


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Krastik lifted Skrits in the air before he could possibly say Rotfang. The mystical energies which were emitted from Mighty-Krastik's mind, lifting Skrits up in the air. he helplessly pushed himself trying to swim through the air, pushing pathetically with his feet and hands. He knew that if he had not removed the glands which produced the fear-musk he would have been screaming with horror and despair when he was lifted. His pushing against the air had no result other then tiring himself. Then Krastik spoke, *"Worthless tick-ridden flea-biter!, you dare speak-squeak before mighty-Krastik does so?!"*, before Skrits could say something to protect himself from Krastik's wrath he was slammed by Krastik's magic into a large stone wall. This did not do any good to Skrits back, although it hurt, Skrits could feel that nothing was damaged. Yet... He heard many skaven squeak in terror, he knew that when Krastik was mad, many tend to die, he knew it because Krastik killed some of his gutter runners... He will never forgive Krastik for that, only Skrits had the right to kill them and by killing them Krastik showed superiority over Skrits, and this he wont tolerate.

Skrits's eyes focused on the abnormally large rat ogre, it was huge, even in rat ogre definitions. Armored to the teeth the ogre was wearing a huge patched spiky armor. It looked like it was taken from a chaos beast and been put instead on this ogre. The rat ogres name was *"Aarggh"*, he knew it as he heard Krastik talking to him from time to time. This mutated ogre was so immensely huge that his arms were longer then his legs which caused *"Aarggh"* to trail against the ground and walk on four. Taking a deeper look at the beast he saw that the arms themselves where huge and muscles were just pouring out of them, they were bigger then the biggest ork arm maybe even big like one of the ogres from above. Taking again a look at the beast's eyes Skrits realized that it was wearing a huge helm, the helm itself resembled another head on top of the beast's head.

After looking at the huge rat ogre Skrits turned his head to the figure which commanded it. It was another skaven, many upon seeing him trembled in fear but after seeing the ogre Skrits was not impressed. The skaven who was sitting on the beast wore a robe made of man-skin, it was very decorated and even screaming faces could be seen on it. it was clear that this robe is supposed to transfer terror but unsurprisingly it had no effect on Skrits. Scouring the rest of the figure Skrits saw the skaven's belt, it could make a nice edition for Skrits clothing, many symbols and talismans and tokens were attached to it, all from various places like Skavenblight and the surface cities. That particular Skaven had a long staff which was decorated with the symbol of the horned rat at the tip of it. In a second view he was more impressive then Skrits thought in the first place.

_*"So whelp-maggot, you wish-want know-find if I desire-demand progress?. I do-do, but you dare speak-squeak my actions?!. Ill flay-kill your hide and your entire burrow-nest, and whatever weak-flesh breeder you spawned from!"*_, Skrits felt that the end is near, he was rather annoyed from the fact that he did not get a chance to kill that scumbag, he even started imagining fear which was impossible. Skrits salvation came in the form of a bark, one of the moulder's rat-wolf started to bark madly, after that the rest of the pack joined, it was obvious that they see-scented something. This stopped Krastik from immolating Skrits body, for now. Turning his had back he could sense that something bad is coming. He heard a tiny squeak and the sound of wood impact against flesh, penetrating it. Arrows, like the ones Skrits used for his crossbow. He soon noticed green markings in several spots. Goblins! They were everywhere! _*"Kill the goblin-things you tick-fleas!"*_, Krastik started screaming and the rat ogre take a few steps forward, right into the center of protection. Skrits hoped that he would be able to lure the thing out making it berserk and eventually killing it with the help of the goblins.

The grey seer alarmed by the goblins released Skrits instinctively, his eyes and staff stopping to glow. This was time to act, revenge will come later. Skrits scout-scoured the battlefield, many greenskined goblins where there. He noticed about six goblin archers on a nearby shelf in the stone ridge. Skillfully climbing up, Skrits grabbed every stone leaping from one to an other until he reached the goblins. They did not notice him yet... He was quite mad at Krastik and decided to take it out on the goblins. He quickly ran to the first goblin, kicking him in the lower back of the knee, causing him to trip and fall down to the endless pit of darkness below them. The only one who noticed that was the nearby goblin, the others were to busy shooting. Quickly Skrits rolled unsheathing his sword and knife in the process, once finishing the roll Skrits skillfully stabbed with his sword hitting the goblin right in the stomach, the poison quickly passed into the goblins systems, slowly and painfully killing him. By the time he finished with the goblin all the other three already noticed him. They drew out their swords and ran towards Skrits, one of them slipping and nearly falling down. Using the opportunity Skrits released an arrow from his hidden crossbow, hitting the goblin in the heart. The goblin fell, like the first one into the abyss. The two remaining goblins continued charging. "Me kill-stab grennskins!", Skrits yelled angrily. The first blow came from the goblin to the left, which Skrits blocked with his knife, before having time to attack another blow came from the second goblin which he had to block with his sword. Having no other choice Skrits dived in between the goblins, confusing them and cleaving one of them in half, blood sprouting to everywhere. The second who was confused and scared already went slowly back in fear. Skrits jumped to the wall and from the wall towards the goblins kicking him while in midair and sending him flying down from the ledge.

Skrits noticed another pack of goblin archers, he was about to eliminate them but then he was hit with even a brighter idea, he praised himself for the brilliant idea. He stated going down, getting to a lower shelf, from where he stood he completely obscured the rat ogre. Picking up a stone, he threw it at one of the goblins catching his and another five goblins attention. They all aimed and fired, Skrits quickly took cover, he didn't even look if the arrows hit the ogre before continuing down the shelfs and into the front lines. He quickly made his way to the front lines where he found himself surrounded by simple foolish clanrats and the better armored stormvermin. Apart from them waves of greenskins kept coming. Joining them Skrits made his way to the captain of the stormvermin who was known as Vrolg. _*"Skrits here to help-give and kill-destroy goblins"*_, he said introducing himself and stating his purpose. Not waiting for an answer he charged forward cutting his way through two goblins, decapitating one and dismembering the others sword wielding hand.

OOC: you watch to much Monty Python also sorry for the little scroll ^^


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Vistakk was lost in his own thoughts when shrill, high pitched squeak broke his daydreaming.

"Worthless tick-ridden flea-biter!, you dare speak-squeak before mighty-Krastik does so?!" The grey seer speaked-squeaked

Vistakk was barely able to avoid squirting his fear-musk. His fear turned into relief when he saw the eshin assassin lifted into the air and bashed off the wall. _"Foolish-dumb eshin"_ Vistakk thought, snickering

Before he could continue enjoying the spectacle, Vistakk saw the hairs on one of his rat-wolves rise and a snarl cross its face before it began barking. Scenting what the first one caught, the rest of the pack goes berserk, pulling on their chains. Quickly grabbing them, Vistakk restrains his creatures in time to see almost everyone in the horde turn their eyes on him.

"We have trouble-company!" Vistakk squeaks as loud as he can.

Not a second later Vistakk hears the horde go insane as a clanrat falls, an arrow embedded in its fur. 

"Kill the goblin-things you tick-fleas!" Krastik squeakes over the everyone. Vistakk rears his creatures around him as the horde fight's back against the goblin-things.

Vistakk thanked the Horned Rat that he was in the center of the horde, away from the brunt of the fighting. However, as Vistakk moved himself and his pets further back from the fighting, he sees another clanrat fall to several goblin arrows. 

Vistakk was about to herd his rat-wolves to the back of the horde when he saw the immense shadow of the grey seers rat-ogre enshroud him. Looking up, Vistakk saw the red beady eyes of Krastik lock onto him. Retreating now would be the death of him...or worse. 

Drawing his whip from his belt, Vistakk whips the lead rat-wolf.

"Clumsy beasts! Find-kill goblin-things shooting arrows!" Vistakk speak-squeaked

Whipping several more rat-wolves, sending them into a violent rage, Vistakk points at the goblins shotting arrows into the Skaven ranks. Snarling, the rat-wolves growled and barked, ready to be released. Seeing the look of hunger and rage in all their eyes, Vistakk releases his grip on the wolves's chains.

Almost tripping over themselves, the rat-wolves break apart into groups and go around the fighting, straight into the goblin archers positions


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

A shrill cry of rage goes up that echoes throughout the cavern, without turning Skratak Gnawshqueek knows all too well what that sound is, it is the Grey Seer and he is angry for some reason. "Worthless tick-ridden flea-biter!, you dare speak-squeak before mighty-Krastik does so?!"

Skratak Gnawshqueek fights back a giggle, thinking "Better that stabby eshin than me.... but i better get out of his see-sight before he lashes out at me!" with the latter thought his grin fades quickly, and he fear musks. 

Skratak Gnawshqueek knows all too well too stay out of the sight of that rat ogre. Aaargh tends to grab the people The grey seer is talking to, and more than a few have died from suffocation while being "squeezed" for information. 

Just then one of the moulder's rat-wolf started to bark madly, after that the rest of the pack joined, it was obvious that they see-scented something. This sudden loud barking coming from a direction he was not looking startled Skratak, who let out a single sparky bolt of magical electricity behind him, luckily hitting nothing but the ground. When he spun around he saw the goblins attacking. He was relieved, he knew this would distract the grey Seerer and if he did his duty he would not be punished. He decided to help vs. the ranged attacking goblins since they were the only threat to him, so using is awesome power Skratak raises himself a few feet of the ground to see over the Melee as to get a better view of the archers. Summoning his dark powers He strikes out with his long range bolts of warp/fire electricity. striking several gobbos off their perches. Trusting that his field of magic will be enough to deflect any arrows that come his way. the goblins fall into the waiting mouths of a few rat-wolves. but there were many more of them on the upper shelf overlooking his allies. Skratak had a thought, "I need to get rid of these green skin gobbo things! I could get many of them at once with my awesome power."

Skratak decides on a course of action. dropping his defenses for a moment, leaving himself open to attack, he summons all his magick to blast the cliff shelf itself, causing it to collapse under the feet of the ranged goblins. The resulting slide of goblin filled rocks washed up near enough of the Melee as to leave many easy kills for the stormvermin.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

The highpitched shriek made his fur stand upright. He quickly and curiously looked behind him to see what made that sound, expecting an ambush from behind. Thrice-cursed those worthless Eshin runners. It took him a moment before he could see the source of the wail coming from behind as he had to look over the heads of his troops who also were staring in fear at what happened all the way back to the column. Vrolg could see a green glow around the grey seer and the Eshin assassin which commanded the gutter runners. The assassin was floating right above the head of the rat ogre and Vrolg didn't doubt that this beast would be more than happy to swallow the rat whole. He knew the grey seer was angry and shouting, but Vrolg couldn't clearly make out the words he said as the assasins shrieking filled the chasm. The grey seer started to glow brighter and his staff was ablaze with, what Vrolg presumed to be, Queekish runes of which he could only start guessing at their meaning. Vrolg fought down the urge to spread the musk of fear but even he could not stop some from spilling. Not one of the other Stormvermin seemed to notice it though as they also were trying their best, and failing, to hold it up. Any second now, and there would be nothing more left than ashes. Vrolg swallowed hard as he thought about the awesome powers the grey seer commanded. He would have to abide his time and wait for a weak moment if he ever wanted revenge on the grey seer for the humiliations.

As if struck by lightning a group of clanrats in the center of the column started to squeek loudly and look around them, soon followed by the now hearable barks of the ratwolves.
Vrolg tilted his head and smelled-scented the air around him. There was something strange to it and before he could get his finger on what an arrow flew from behind him and embedded itsself into the skull of one of the clanrats. 

Vrolg turned around and saw many green figures appearing from behind rocks. He squeeked some commands in a low, clear hearable voice to his troops as they too saw the danger and quickly formed lines, many pulling out shields and blades, some carried spears, halberds and other kinds of weapons. They soon regretted their choice though as a volley of red and black feathered arrows punched into their lines. A Stormvermin standing next to him, clutching a great axe fell as an arrow found home in his eye. Vrolg could hear the soft impact sounds of the arrows on his shield. "Get your shields out, quick-quick, do as I say worthless scumrats." He bellowed out loudly. They all did what he told them too cause they knew that if they did not die from an enemy weapon, they might end up on his blade for insurbordination. 

A high-pitched yell reached his ears and suddenly the chasm was filled with the sounds of dozens of small feet running his way. He looked over the edge of his shield to see rows upon rows of black-robed green things coming his way, their "Waaaaaaaagh!!!" resounding and echoing inside this chasm. Behind him he could hear the loud cracking sound of warpfire weapons being fired, reloaded and fired off again. The smell of warpstone was in the air and his fur tingled at the feeling. He saw his troops were experiencing the same. Nothing better than a good sniff of warpstone before bloodshed he thought. The weapons of clan Skyre raged havoc amongst the green tide as he saw skulls being peirced and bodies tumbling over eachother. Some tripped over their dying comrades and were crushed under the feet of those behind them. His elite stormvermin formed a shield wall against the tide and counter-charged just as the green-things reached them. Their counter-charge send green bodies flying through the air, smacked by shields. Teeth and limbs were flying all around and the tide was halted in its tracks as those behind tried to move forward, pinning the ones in front in place. Vrolg cut down the first green-thing he saw, slicing him in half from the shoulder to the hip, a surprised look on its face. His troops fromed a wedge behind him as he lead them in. He had to make sure he did not go to far and stick close to the main group. The counter-charge was just to stop them from putting to much pressure but it seemed as if they were already recovering from it. What had first been a charge to charge had now become a fierce hand to hand fight. "Stick-stay together!! Kill-Kill the green-things!!" No matter how much he didn't like it, some of his troops were breaking up, leaving gaps in between them. There were to many enemies swarming around him. He had to do something quick or face the wrath of the grey seer. He parried a low-aimed blow to his leg and smashed his shield into the face of the goblin, breaking it's nose and dazing it. He then quickly finished it with a backhanded blow from he blade, severing it's head. Vrolg battered his way through the swarm, severing arms, head, legs, hands and even a toe from all enemies around him. His Stormvermin followed in his wake and protected his flanks. Even though they were wreaking havoc on the enemy, Vrolg could see one of his Stormvermin go down from time to time from multiple stab wounds or arrows protruding from their chest. 

He roared loudly, his troops taking up the roar and fighting even harder than before. Vrolg slowly lead his troops back to close the gaps as a black-robed figure appeared beside him, squeeking *"Skrits here to help-give and kill-destroy goblins". *Before Vrolg could reply, the figure already set off, showing remarkable skill in the way he sliced his opponents. Vrolg cursed under his breath and spat. No Eshin rat was going to outbest him. His troops had now closed the gaps and with a short stab of his sword in the air he ordered them forward. A look to the side of the column showed him several packs of ratwolves charging towards the goblin archers, foam on their snouts. Good-good, he thought, it would take some strain off of them, he had to be careful though not to be alone in between enemies. Those stupid beasts might mistake him for a delicious meal. A loud rumbling sound made him stop in his tracks. A huge part of the cliff up ahead broke off and tumbled down. Goblins standing on top of it fell to their doom and several rocks crushed the others. Vrolg could almost hear how their bones broke and snapped. Panic was starting to crawl it's way into the eyes of the green-things in front of him, he gave them no time to time to turn tail and flee as he cut them down without mercy. With the strain of arrows now as good as gone he slung his shield on his back and gripped his blade tight, slashing a green-things both hands off and grabbing it by the head with his free hand. it tried to bite him as he swung it with all his might into it's own ranks, blood spraying from it's hands onto his fellows as his yell of agony was clearly breaking their resolve. "Move-move, kill-kill them all. For clan Rictus and the Horned Rat!!" He squeeked low and loud while stabbing his blade through a green-things torso, its ribs snapping. A vile grin appeared on Vrolg's face and his eyes shone murder and bloodshed.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

An ear piercing sound filled the cave and Skrits saw one of the upper shelfs collapsing, this was a result of a lightning which struck at him. Looking for its source, he turned his head and saw the sorcerer's apprentice (lol, hidden commercial) hovering in the air. His eyes glowing and so did his staff, he resembled Krastik to much when he was like that. A shiver passed down his spine as he knew that one day this apprentice will be as awful as Vile-Dumb Krastik himself. Not letting his guard down he continued hacking and slashing infront of the stormvermin, it clearly annoyed the vermin captain *Vrolg*. he didn't seem to like the idea that an eshin assassin could kill more then he can. The assault continued, Vrolg showed exceptional skill, more then Skits could think that he is capable of. Soon the loud bark-hissing of the rat-wolves filled the air. As he saw the clan moulder beastmaster unleashing his pets at the goblins. This pets who seemed rather enraged and bloodthirsty already teared through the ranks of the goblins, quickly feasting on the free meal given to them.

*"I'm showing great skill! Its good that I left my runners away from here."*, Skrits thought while slashing a goblin in half, his chest flying away and his legs falling on the floor. Skrits decided that he really wanted to piss off the Stormvermin captain a little more, running to one of his rats Skrits jumped on the vermin's shield and then pushed himself flying over two goblins which smashed into the vermin knocking him down. Skrits then proceeded to finishing them off slashing both their heads in one blow. The battle raged on, the apprentice continued blasting those damn-awful archers from the cliffs while the rat-wolves ripped goblins apart. This was a massacre for both sides, Krastik clearly did not know how to command an army. While wondering with his thoughts he did not notice a goblin who silently sneaked up on him. A millisecond before the goblins dagger hit Skrits, he noticed him barely blocking the blow with his knife and then quickly stabbing the goblins in the guts, spreading them all over the surroundings. _*"The fresh taste of guts in the morning! So beautiful!"*_, Skrits yelled in pleasure. He decided that he was to far out in the masses of goblins. So he started making his way back before those vile beasts (referring to the wolves) start attacking him like he was some green-skinned goblin. Skrits dashed towards the group of stormvermin he helped before. He grabbed a goblin by his neck and smashed his face with the swords hilt, he then proceeded to jump of a goblins back, shooting an arrow from his crossbow directly in the center of the goblins face, and landing on top of a goblin in front of *Vrolg*, cutting him in half while in the air. Smiling as a result of all this fun, Skrits picked up a bunch of guts from the dead goblins and tied them like a necklace, putting it on Vrolg's neck. *"It fits you so well!"*, he shouted while laughing madly.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

The Eshin assasin was "dancing" in front of him, juming from left to right, stabbing and slashing. He was taunting him. With a snarl he threw himself at the remaining green-things, using brute force and deadly accuracy to kill as many as he could. Each kill was a mark, and the more marks he got, the more they'd see he was superior. He ducked under a blow aimed at his snout. Two of the green-things were working together, the one standing on top of the other. Two small curved blades were hacking at him, one aimed to his paws, the other to his snout. He felt the movement of the blade above his head. The small animal bones and skulls rattling in his hair at the sudden movement. He slung his shield from his back using the loose he attached to it and blocked the lower blade with his shield which got stuck with the sound of splintering wood, leaving a gash at the side. The green-thing tried to pull at it, unbalancing the one that stood on top of him. He took the oppurtunity and kicked the lower one away, sending it tumbling backwards, where a lone rat-wolf which had, one way or another, found its way into the melee. Drool dripped from it's maw as it let go of a what seemed to be a lifeless green and black bag and leaned backwards before jumping forward, its teeth around the goblin's neck. Its shriek was clearly hearable throughout the chasm, shrieking more and more as the ratwolf slung its body back and forth, black blood spraying everywhere. The other one dropped to its knees and then on its behind. It looked confused untill Vrolg stepped forward and towered above him. The little thing just smiled, trying to look innocent. Then with a lot of speed it turned and tried to crawl away. Vrolg slammed his paw down on its back sending it back to the cold ground. A tooth scattered away and it groaned as drops of blood started to trickle from its mouth. "I kill-kill you last! Yes-yes, great-great pain for you." He hissed in Squeekish not standing still of the fact this lowsome, big-nosed green-thing might not understand him.

Around him, his Stormvermin were killing all that came in his range of their weapons. The stream of arrows was as good as absent now and some of his warriors had taking out their halberds, spears and other customized weapons which they preferred. He would let them for now there was no immediate threat from any ranged weapons. The loud bangs and cracks of jezzail and warplock pistol fire were constant behind him. These Skyre rats do good-good jobs. He thought as he saw the fire taking its toll. He took a moment to see-look around him at the carnage played out in front of him. His troops had already slaughtered many but Vrolg was sure there were more of them here somewhere. He turned his head and saw a green-thing coming for him right before a black-robed figure came from above ans sliced it in half. The assasin smiled and grabbed some of the spilled intestines creating a loop with it. He turned around and held it out in front of Vrolg and stepped closer, clearly trying to put it around his neck. "It fits you so well!" Vrolg snarled and leaned backwards, slashing his blade upwards, cutting through the intestines with a wet spongy sound. The tip of his blade just missed the assasins nose. Vrolg was angry now, as it shone clearly in his eyes. He punched with his shield arm towards the assasins face, intent on breaking his snout and adding some teeth to his collection.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

All; The hail of arrows continues until one arrow hits its target and a horrific cry goes up into the air, one of rage and pain. Grey Seer Krastik has been hit in the haunches by an arrow. His scream echoes and actually pauses the combat for a brief instant, before his tail flicks up and launches a small black rock into his mouth. Without even voicing it every Skaven present knows what it is, Warpstone!. The fuel of a Grey Seer's power. The scent of raw magic fills the air and the scent-glands of every Skaven present, the unclean touch of the magic making many Skaven's fur stand on edge.

'Worthless brood-whelps!. I kill-slay them myself!' Krastik screamed, his voice deep and unearthly almost like a Daemon's. His eyes glow bright green as he stands perfectly upright, still on the rat-ogre's back. Small currents of electricity begin to dance across his skin like a Doom Wheel's power generator. With a single gesture a torrent of green lightning pours from his right hand and eradicates a Goblin cadre on the rock walls, their coal charred corpses falling from the cliffs and into the Skaven column.

'See-scent the power-strength of great-terrible dread-mighty Seer-Krastik!' he boasts as another torrent of lightning tears a huge gash in the Goblin formation attacking the Stormvermin, arcing over their heads to strike at the greenskin attackers, although a few Stormvermin are caught in the blast and turned into black soot. Many Skaven begin stampeding for cover from the sorcerous assault that Krastik is unleashing indiscriminately, while the giant rat-ogre Aarggh! remains stiller then a statue, it is likely used to seeing these things and has been trained not to lash out when they happen.

Krastik pulls both his hands together and begins charging for something, an ember of black flame bursts into being on his hands as the bright green light in his eyes changes to an abyssal black. With an elaborate gesture, likely borne from arrogance fuelled by Warpstone, Krastik unleashes a massive blast of black flame that sticks to whatever it strikes. Skaven and Goblins alike are caught in the blast and immolate, the fire melting them down into smoking heaps of bone and melted flesh. Several of the Clan Skryre Warlock-Engineers are caught in the blast, including Malk Tar whose metallic parts rupture and explode as the fire torches them.

The Goblins are dead, every one of them. And out of the three-hundred Skaven present at least fifty Skaven have died in the attack, most of them from Krastik's counter-attack. The light leaves Krastik's eyes as they return to their original dim reddish glow, the Grey Seer slumps into the rat-ogre's shoulders as his breaths become laboured. He raises his head and manages a single word.

'March', the entire column does nothing to respond, still rooted in fear from Krastik's magical massacre. With a hissing squeak Krastik kicks the rat-ogre's side as a signal. Aarggh raises its head and lets out a massive roar that literally shakes the rocks, it is more than enough to rouse the underfolk horde from their fear. The entire column begins to move again, quickly, and continues along the path towards the first Skaven burrow-den.


As the column arrives on the outskirts of the missing burrow-den the Gutter Runners of the Eshin-killer rejoin the group. However a few are missing, which Krastik immediately notices and steps forward to speak-squeak with the cowardly worms, and on his own two legs for once, with Aarggh lumbering closely behind him. You all have a few minutes of resting even if its just standing here and counting the casualties, if you care enough. However your reveries are quickly interrupted as Krastik passes by each of you, ordering you to get some of your best troops or beasts ready and to prepare to enter the burrow-den while the rest remain behind to protect the entrance.


Skrits Rotfang; As the Gutter Runners approach you notice that two of them are missing, yet the group has no signs of fighting so they have not been attacked and taken casualties. You are about to speak when you are knocked aside by Grey Seer Krastik. It is surprising that he has actually bothered to do something, and the scent of magic still emanates from his fur. It would be wise to keep quiet, especially after that magical slaughter earlier, Krastik's temper is likely even shorter then normal now and any word taken the wrong way will likely earn you a horrific death, even by Eshin standards.

'Report whelps, what have you see-found?' he demands, the Gutter Runner shivers and eyes you for some kind of reassurance.

'Great-terrible lord-seer Krastik. Two gutter-runners went into burrow-den to scent-seek any intruders. They not return or speak-squeak back' the whelp replies, all the while eyeing anywhere but the Grey Seer, who growls and shoves the Gutter Runner aside with his staff to get through to the tip of the hill-path overlooking the burrow-den.

'Eshin-killer!' he shouts, his name for you. 'Get your gutter-scum ready, we make for the burrow-den in small-tiny numbers. So we not alert the enemy.' Any rebuttle is futile as he starts to descend a bit further into the burrow-den, Aarggh following close by. All you can do is obey and ready your Gutter Runners, and punish them for moving without your authority, and follow Krastik into the town.

[Watch Krastik's sorcerous slaughter and comment on it, once you reach the burrow-den make your Gutter Runners ready and follow Krastik into the settlement. It might be worth finding out anything that your Gutter Runners kept to themselves, you can make something up if you want but the make point is that two of them went in to investigate something and didn't come back.]


Vrolg; As you finally stop to rest in the town you take a count of how many of your eighty Stormvermin survived the greenskin Goblin ambush and the subsequent massacre by Grey Seer Krastik, who you notice is now approaching your group after apparantely speaking with the Moulder beast-tamer and his pets.

'Stormvermin!, take-take ten of your thugs and follow me fast-quick!,' He leaves you no time to respond as he moves on, any remarks will have to wait or just never happen. Once the Stormvermin are ready you follow Krastik down the path into the abandoned burrow-den, your Stormvermin are at the front keeping a vanguard on any possible ambushes.

[Watch Krastik's onslaught and comment on it. Once you reach the burrow-den outskirts choose your ten most brutal killers to accompany you into the nest. And be quick to follow Krastik, or be left behind, or eaten by Aarggh for laxity.]


Vistakk Fleshchanger; As you all begin to rest your rat-wolves take the opportunity to feast on several fried Goblin carcasses, and a few Skaven corpses, that they have dragged from the battlefield. The scent of magic is making them uneasy and irritable, it would be wise to let them feed in peace and keep the whip back for a while. As you turn you see Krastik is behind you, observing the rat-wolves in silence.

'Beast-tamer, take your two best-finest rat-wolves and fast-follow me,' he commands, quickly moving on to speak with the Stormvermin killer. You gather your rat-wolves, any two finished eating would be the best choice, and follow Krastik down the pathway into the burrow-nest.

[Watch Krastik's onslaught and comment on it. After this check on the rat-wolves and select your best tracking pair, and bloodthirstiest as well, and fast-follow Krastik down into the abandoned burrow-nest.]


Stratak Gnawshqueek; As you take a short break while Krastik gathers his team and surveys the area you do not notice him approach you.

'Apprentice!' he snaps, making you jump and squirt the musk of fear. 'Follow me fast-quick!, we go to see-scent the den-nest.' You quickly follow without any words of complaint, although you may agree give a confirmation. You follow Krastik down the path and towards the burrow-nest, with the Stormvermin thugs, beast-tamer and his pets, and the Eshin-killer and his gutter filth, and of course Aarggh the rat-ogre right behind Krastik, ready to snap bones at the simplest provocation.

[Watch Krastik's massacre and comment on it. Once you reach the outskirts survey the area and see if you can find anything of interest, or note how many Skaven have been killed in the recent battle. Then follow Krastik into the burrow-den, and keep a good distance from him or risk his anger.]


[Next update, its taken a while because ive started playing Warhammer Online and am becoming fast addicted to it.]


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

The stormvermin leader, Vrolg hissed with anger as Skrits tried to dress him up. Vrolg swung his blade as him but Skrits easily dodged. Looking at Vrolg's eyes he could see the anger seeping from them, this made him smile. Vrolg was mad now and with great frustration he tried smashing his shield into Skrits's nose. He did not expect it so he just quickly jumped back avoiding a rather nasty blow to his snout. Using the jump to his advantage Skrits ducked from a sword blow from one of the goblins and stabbed him three times in his heart and moved on. The goblin stood still and only after two second he fell on the ground dead. He continued making his way through the goblin forces focusing on killing rather then enjoyment, he was a professional after all.

Another volley of arrows field the air, but this time it was not pointed at the front line. The arrows hit their targets, smashing into many of the skavens who stood in Krastik's defense circle. Suddenly a cry of pain and anger pierced the air. There was only one who could do such a think, Krastik. Without even looking Skrits knew what was going to happen. He already started running back before the wrath of Krastik will hit him to, on his way back he slapped Vrolg lightly on his shoulder, _*"Run-hide, Krastik not happy, he will kill-destroy us all."*_, he did not look back to see if anyone was following him.

He looked up and saw Krastik, sitting on top of Arghhh, he held something with his tail and quickly put it in his mouth. At first Skrits was not sure about what was in his mouth but as soon as the scent filled the air he knew what it was, Warpstone! _*"Worthless brood-whelps! I kill-slay them myself!"*_, Krastik yelled out. His eyes began to glow in a weird bright green color and his voice turned deep, so deep that it resembled one of a daemon. He then stood up, he was upright on the ratogre, an upright skaven was rarely seen. Warp lightning in the colors of green danced around Krastik's body, at some points merging with it in others just passing through it. In a blink of an eye a green torrent of lightning came out of his hand blasting the goblin archers which stood on the cliff, burning and killing them. 

_*"See-scent the power-strength of great-terrible dread-mighty Seer-Krastik!"*_, Krastik yelled complimenting himself. He had every right to do so as he was indeed strong and powerful with his Warpstone, but without it... Skrits mind was already formulating a plan on how to ease the assassination of Krastik. Another lightning pierced the air burning more goblins and killing them instantly, but also hitting some of the skaven stormvermin and turning them into a pile of dust. Seeing that other skaven were hit the frontliners began to flee for their life stampeding each other in the process. Skrits knew that this will happen and thats why he ran away earlier. As skaven ran to cover Krastik continued his mad display of power, his sorcerous assault tearing the goblins apart. The smell of burned bodies filled the air, the goblins morale was broken and some started fleeing while others were turned to ash by Krastik's wrath. One creature stood out in the crowd of fleeing skaven, it was Arghh, Krastik's pet ratogre, surely he was used to this displays of power as he did not move a muscle and stood still like nothing was happening.

Apperantly Krastik was not finished yet. Skrits looked at him, he was concentrating more then before, it looked like he was waiting for something, or charging something. Soon a black flame started conjuring in his hands as the time passed the flame grew bigger until Krastik with a mighty swing unleashed it. The flame danced around the goblins, immolating them, leaving nothing but melted flesh and bone, yet the flame also hit the skaven forces immolating some of the fleeing skaven and even some of the Warlock-engineers, their fate was exactly the same as the goblins fate, melting to a pile of meat and bone. Krastik was out of control, but as the dust cleared it could be seen that no goblins survived, every one of them dead along with about fifty skaven. Skrits was glad that he did not bring his gutter runners with him, it saved him a lot of casualties. Taking a look back at Krastik, Skrits saw a shell of his former glory, he was now tired and his strength consumed, he noted that as it could be used against him later. Krastik still had enough strength to command the skaven expedition and he yelled out, _*"March!"*_

Everyone started marching, they were silent, although Skrits could not feel the fear that the others felt he could feel them fear, he could see it in the pattern of their movement, of the way they spoke silently, in the way that they were all more aware. They feared Krastik, this was wise as he was an enemy to be feared but so did Skrits, and Krastik did well in earning Skrits's hate towards him. A massive roar filled the cave as he saw Krastik kicking Arghh which forced him to move onward, this roar motivated everyone who get fear in this expedition and the army began to march faster. Seeing that the army is moving quickly Skrits took his leave and headed onwards without the main force, he wanted to meet with his runners and see what fate did they suffer.

Skrits did not manage to make his way quickly enough through the marching army, thus sadly he arrived at the same time with the rest. He quickly scoured his surroundings and saw no sign of a battle, he then quickly ran to where he left his runners. He counted them two were missing, before he could comment on that Krastik came and noticed the same thing. Skrits was knocked back by Krastik as he made his way to the gutter runners, the vile smell of magic still imitating from his fur, this time Skrits will stay quite, he will not risk himself in front of Krastik like this again in such a short amount of time. _*"Report whelps, what have you see-found?"*_, Krastik said, the gutter runner which was addressed shivered in fear as he should have. He looked around, he was hoping for some kind of assurance and Skrits nodded to him, the runner saw Skrtis's nod and spoke up, _*"Great-terrible lord-seer Krastik. Two gutter-runners went into burrow-den to scent-seek any intruders. They not return or speak-squeak back."*_, Krastik was annoyed and he shoved the runner away and moved to find a better view of the burrow-den.

_*"Eshin-killer!"*_, Krastik shouted addressing Skrits. He made his way quickly to the grey seer, he stood silent by his side waiting for him to speak, he will not make the same mistake again. _*"Get your gutter-scum ready, we make for the burrow-den in small-tiny numbers. So we not alert the enemy"*_, *"Understood, great-dreaded grey seer Krastik."*, Skrits said and took his leave. He moved to the gutter runners, he was not happy, they were inexperienced and disobedient, also the growing hate towards the grey seer did not make things better. He moved towards them and slapped a random gutter runner, he shouted in a whisper, _*"What are you doing?! Do that again-more and I kill-gut you myself."*_, Skrits did not owe them any explanation so he did not give one. He readied his runners and then they followed Krastik closely as he descend into the burrow-den.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Stratak Gnawshqueek stood eyes wide as the awesome power of the great grey seer was revealed. He knew in his heart he had far to go before he could challenge such power. 

Keeping his head down, he noticed some small warp stones fell from the grey seer's pouch amidst his big show. Stratak scooped them up and pocketed them, saving them for later. 

When they reached the outskirts, Stratak Gnawshqueek decided to keep himself busy and checked out the casualties.... so many rats had been lost. From both the seer's attack and the forced march. their number had dwindled by almost half from it start. 

When the seer commanded Stratak Gnawshqueek followed without question. ready for anything.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Snapping his whip around the neck of another of the small green-things, Vistakk whips back with his arm and snaps the goblins neck. Vistakk was unable to enjoy the goblin's death as more arrows snapped and cracked around him. Grabbing a lowly clanrat, Vistakk shields himself from several of the arrows as they thudded into the squeaking clanrats body. As the rain of arrows abates suddenly, Vistakk tosses the dead skaven's body to the ground and looks above the fighting to see his viscious creations tearing into the goblin archers with savage joy.

Squeaking laughter bubbles from Vistakk's snout as he watches the archers that were firing at him rout before the bloodthirsts rat-wolves. However, just as that group of archers were slaughtered, another group of goblins appeared and launched a hail of arrows in the Grey Seer's direction. 

A piercing wail fills the cavern. Even the fighting itself pauses as Vistakk looks to see the Grey Seer toss a small object into his mouth. Instantly Vistakk felt his fur begin to tingle. Warpstone! Vistakk had labored in the laboratories in Hell Pit long enough to know the scent of Warpstone when he sniffed-sensed it. 

"Worthless brood-whelps! I kill-slay them myself!" Krastik squeak-screamed across the cavern. Raising his paw, Krastik launches a bolt of green warplightning into the goblins ranks, reducing their bodies to charred embers.

'See-scent the power-strength of great-terrible dread-mighty Seer-Krastik!' The Grey Seer roared in his unnatural voice

Vistakk knew the danger of a rampaging Grey Seer on warpstone. He'd do just as much damage to his allies as he would to his enemies. Quickly Vistakk turned and made his way from the murderous Grey Seer. Whipping any skaven in his way, Vistakk doesn't look back to see Krastik annihilate the goblin ambushers. For what seemed like forever Vistakk waited as the fighting died down. Pushing and shoving his way back to the middle of the horde once he was sure the fighting was over, Vistakk saw the tired and drained form of Krastik slumped against his ogre. With the rest of the underfolk, Vistakk waited as the Grey Seer eventually rose and spoke a single word. "March." The grey seer croaked. Still Vistakk and the rest of the skaven warband stood still; until Arrgh leaned back on his haunches and roared. 

Breaking their stuper, the rat-ogre's roar sends the skaven quickly marching down the cavern. Vistakk calmly marched through the streaming ranks of skaven gathering his pack of rat-wolves. Vistakk was immensely pleased to see they were all alive, and covered in foul goblin blood. With his creatures in tow, Vistakk followed the Grey Seer to the nearby abandoned burrow-den. Taking the opportunity to rest with the rest of the horde, Vistakk let his wolves roam through the battlefield and feast on their kills. The hairs on their fur still stood on edge from the Grey Seer's magik and Vistakk knew it would be wise to let his creatures settle down and feast. 

Vistakk took the time to walk during the few minutes of peace they had. The gutter-runners of Eshin were making their way back. The Stormvermin were counting their dead while Vistakk disappointingly saw the shape of the Grey Seer's apprentice moving through the horde. Amusingly, Vistakk noticed the lack of several of the warp-engineers and their leader. _"Clumsy-fool must have gotten himself kill-killed"_ Vistakk thought amused.

Walking back to his rat-wolves, he watched as they dragged their meals, some goblin and some skaven, over to their own area and ripped them apart. Admiring his creations, Vistakk's attention is piqued as he hears a low rumbling breathing coming towards him. Looking back, Vistakk sees the lumbering form of Arrgh standing behind him, Krastik on top of him examaning the rat-wolves. "Beast-tamer, take your two best-finest rat-wolves and fast-follow me" The grey seer ordered before making off towards the burrow-entrance. 

Cursing, Vistakk gripped his whip in his hand and went out to his feasting fiends. Most of them were in the middle of devouring their meals, growling as Vistakk approached. Staring at each of them in turn, smiling and challanging them, Vistakk walks past each of them as their ears pinned back in submission. Vistakk stops as he sees his two fiercest beasts, the pride of his work, finish their individual meals and begin encroaching onto the other rat-wolves picks.

Cracking the air with his whip, Vistakk catches the attention of his two tracking beasts. "Fleshripper! Bonechewer! Follow-follow now!" Vistakk squeaks, cracking his whip once more for emphasis. Growling, the two rat-wolves followed after Vistakk as he followed the Grey Seer's trail


----------

